# Feeling frustrated.



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Been very frustrated the last few days. We went on vacation and hubby got a cough while we were gone. We got home last Tuesday and he went to the Dr. on Thursday. Bronchitis. So he has sat around the house for 6 days coughing and doing absolutely nothing else. He leaves his chair to eat. Doesn't put his dishes in the sink, or load or unload the dishwasher...I know he doesn't feel good. And I am not expecting him to get out and mow the yard or anything. But if I was sick I wouldn't be able to lay around and not clean the kitchen or do a load of laundry. So I am severely grumped up about that. And then, to really get my goat, I have finally finished my baby blanket and now have nothing else to work on. I really need to make several baby hats. (we have had a baby boom in the family) But all I have is sport weight yarn, and either strait #7 and 8 needles. Or #10 and 13 circulars. I can't find a pattern for a hat worked flat anywhere. I stayed on Ravelry for several hours yesterday looking. I know I am just whining and complaining. But if I am going to be stuck in this house 1 more day with him with nothing to knit I am going to scream!! I guess I will try to find a scarf pattern I can do with what I have. Sorry to whine to y'all. But I had to get it off my chest. And hubby looked at me like I was speaking another language when I tried to explain how if I didn't find something to knit soon, he might get a sink full of dirty dishes thrown at him. :-(


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a case of where you apply "selective hearing". Men are usually very bad patients and don't "suffer" well. If he went to the Dr. why didn't he prescribe something other than nursing care. 

You do know that is exactly why women don't get sick for very long. They don't have time. Take that sport weight yarn and those #7 needles and knit him a "crying towel". 4 days is long enough.

Just kidding. Hope YOU feel better soon.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Men are such babies when they get sick or don't feel well. I just want to slap a diaper on mine give him a bottle and lock in the bedroom! Women on the other hand, are expected to give birth, jump out of bed, clean house, and put a gourmet meal on the table all with in the space of 2 hours. I tell mine I suppose I'll sleep when I'm dead!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Men make the worst patients.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Get some paper plates and plastic forks and knives he will help soon enough! In the meantime order from Ice and it will be here in no time!   :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I live in England you live in America but we have exactly the same problem my husband has been coughing for two weeks now my house is a tip I can't Hoover because he's to ill to put up with the noise . Apparently he has never felt so ill but it doesn't stop him moaning I'm hiding out in the spare bedroom just to get some peace why are men such babies when it comes to being ill


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> Get some paper plates and plastic forks and knives he will help soon enough! In the meantime order from Ice and it will be here in no time!   :thumbup:


Good advice, take it and knit on friend :thumbup:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Just a quick recommendation, I find that a natural product called Umcka, works wonders when it comes to coughs, or flu type illnesses. You can usually get it at your local health food store. I usually take it every 2 to 3 hours the first day and as I feel better I cut back a bit. The quicker he gets better the less likely you are to get it and the sooner things will return to normal and you can run out and get some yarn!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Try building up a little stash and some emergency knitting supplies. 
For your own sanity, you can't let this happen again. ;-)


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Ah, sorry to hear your man is under the weather. Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Bev's country cottage has quite a few hats knit on straights. Take a look there.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Gerripho said:


> Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


Great idea! Except I am going to go for needles instead of yarn. Chalk it up to being a newbie. I ordered tons of sport weight yarn not having the needles to do much with it.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

countryknitwit said:


> Bev's country cottage has quite a few hats knit on straights. Take a look there.


Thank you. I am heading "there" now.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

A flat hat pattern that I always use: Size 8 needles, (for adult size} cast on 72 stitches knit flat for 6 inches. Then start decreases: Knit five stitches, K2tog, repeat across the row. Next row, knit. Next row, knit four stitches, K2tog, repeat across the row, next row; knit. Next row, knit three, k2tog, repeat across the row. Next row, knit. Next row, Knit two stitches, k2tog,repeat across the row. Next row, knit. Next row, knit 1 stitch, k2tog,repeat across the row. Next row, knit. Next row. k2tog across the row. Next row, knit. Cut yarn leaving long enough tail to sew seam. thread yarn through remaining stitches, pull tight. Sew seam. Weave in ends. 
This pattern is very basic, garter stitch. I have done this pattern in stockinette, Bottom will roll, but makes a decretive brim, can make with rib stitch bottom, can use multiple colors for stripes, it's very versatile. I make these hats all the time. They are fun.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Try building up a little stash and some emergency knitting supplies.
> For your own sanity, you can't let this happen again. ;-)


You are so right. I really thought I just knitted for the fun of it. But I am going crazy not being able to find something to knit.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> This is a case of where you apply "selective hearing". Men are usually very bad patients and don't "suffer" well. If he went to the Dr. why didn't he prescribe something other than nursing care.
> 
> You do know that is exactly why women don't get sick for very long. They don't have time. Take that sport weight yarn and those #7 needles and knit him a "crying towel". 4 days is long enough.
> 
> Just kidding. Hope YOU feel better soon.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I live in England you live in America but we have exactly the same problem my husband has been coughing for two weeks now my house is a tip I can't Hoover because he's to ill to put up with the noise . Apparently he has never felt so ill but it doesn't stop him moaning I'm hiding out in the spare bedroom just to get some peace why are men such babies when it comes to being ill


I wish I had a spare room to go to. Everywhere I go in this house has a person in it. School needs to start and he needs to go back to work!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Get the Lysol spray out and every time he coughs spritz a bit his way. That way you won't get sick too. Then, everytime he moans about how bad he feels start humming "Mine Eyes Have Seen The Glory" or "Cry Me A River" while you go on with the daily routine. When he complains about the noise tell him to leave the room that your work MUST go on because when you come down with what he has it is a sure and certain fact that he won't expect you to lay about all day whining.

Men are such big babies. Makes me know that God knows that had He given the duty of childbirth to men there would have been only one child per family!

Just get on Ravelry and you can find gobs of hats knitted on 2 needles. Or as someone suggested, knit him a "boo-hoo hoo" towel.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> This is a case of where you apply "selective hearing". Men are usually very bad patients and don't "suffer" well. If he went to the Dr. why didn't he prescribe something other than nursing care.
> 
> You do know that is exactly why women don't get sick for very long. They don't have time. Take that sport weight yarn and those #7 needles and knit him a "crying towel". 4 days is long enough.
> 
> Just kidding. Hope YOU feel better soon.


That's another thing! When he went to the Dr. they gave him a steroid shot and some cough medicine. He went back today because he hasn't got any better and they noticed that they FORGOT to prescribe him an antibiotic! Wonderful doctors we have. So now that he is "so far gone" he will have to go in the next 3 days for antibiotic shots. Geez!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I live in England you live in America but we have exactly the same problem my husband has been coughing for two weeks now my house is a tip I can't Hoover because he's to ill to put up with the noise . Apparently he has never felt so ill but it doesn't stop him moaning I'm hiding out in the spare bedroom just to get some peace why are men such babies when it comes to being ill


because mothers pay too much attention little boys...........snf they want that for the rest of their lives!!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Emmyg said:


> That's another thing! When he went to the Dr. they gave him a steroid shot and some cough medicine. He went back today because he hasn't got any better and they noticed that they FORGOT to prescribe him an antibiotic! Wonderful doctors we have. So now that he is "so far gone" he will have to go in the next 3 days for antibiotic shots. Geez!


It sounds like you would be safer to have something on your needles so that you aren't tempted to shish kebab him with them: here's a pattern for the cutest baby hat that uses the yarn and needles you have and can easily be knitted flat: http://whereismyhelmet.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/size-doesnt-matter/

Wonderful sewing up without a seam:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

EmmyG - I know you are suffering but you are making me laugh--because of "been there, done that" I am laughing because I can relate too much - my hubby just got over bronchitis. Meanwhile here is the pattern I use with #7 needles. It is a stretchy pattern. You might try it to see how it works out for you.
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyhattwoneedle.htm


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Ah, we've all been through this! Men think they suffer far more than us when they're ill. Imagine if they had to give birth! They'd take 5 years to recover.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> It sounds like you would be safer to have something on your needles so that you aren't tempted to shish kebab him with them: here's a pattern for the cutest baby hat that uses the yarn and needles you have and can easily be knitted flat: http://whereismyhelmet.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/size-doesnt-matter/
> 
> Wonderful sewing up without a seam:
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

bwtyer said:


> EmmyG - I know you are suffering but you are making me laugh--because of "been there, done that" I am laughing because I can relate too much - my hubby just got over bronchitis. Meanwhile here is the pattern I use with #7 needles. It is a stretchy pattern. You might try it to see how it works out for you.
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyhattwoneedle.htm


Just the size and materials I needed. Thanks so much.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

inishowen said:


> Ah, we've all been through this! Men think they suffer far more than us when they're ill. Imagine if they had to give birth! They'd take 5 years to recover.


Hahaha!!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

MHO.....if he won't eat the poison mushrooms...shoot him! Just kidding..


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Thank you all so much. I just found an infinity scarf pattern that I can do. I found 3 skeins of Heather Grey I had forgot about! And with y'alls hat patterns that you sent I am up and going again. Look out hubby! I've got needles in my hands!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

There is nothing worse than a sick husband. It's easier to take care of 4 sick kids than one sick husband. My husband won't go to the doctor. Last time he had the 'crud' as we call it, he was coughing and blowing his nose and groaning for about 4 weeks. It took another 3 weeks for it to go away. During that time I came down with the same thing. He says, "Now you know how I felt." To which I said, "If you would have gone to the doctor instead of spreading your germs for a month maybe I wouldn't have gotten it too." Within 2 weeks I was at the doctor. I had pneumonia with an acute sinus and ear infection. I agree that you should get what you need so you aren't stuck again without something to do. You need the smaller needles to go with your yarn anyway. I like the paper plate idea too. You have my deepest sympathy for the duration of his illness. Go shopping. You've earned it.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

It sounds like it's more than DH that is driving you crazy. I've had bronchitis several times, and I can tell you, it can really sap your energy. I was a slug for a couple of weeks when I had it the last time. Luckily, my DH likes to cook & doesn't mind cleaning up or doing laundry.

There are more things to do in this life than knit. I know that sounds like blasphemy on a forum like this, but it's true.

When I can't or don't want to knit, I read, do crossword puzzles, clean the fridge, call a friend, take a walk, web surf.

Why don't you take the kids to the park or even for a walk around the block. Or, go shopping with a friend & leave the kids at home for a while.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Join the club, i had a hip replacement 7 weeks ago,my DH looked after me like a princess for 1 week when i got home,then it was back to normal,frustrating i know but i guess i should be gratful for my week off.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Great idea! Except I am going to go for needles instead of yarn. Chalk it up to being a newbie. I ordered tons of sport weight yarn not having the needles to do much with it.


If looking for needles, the following is a great place to order from. Quick turn around, outstanding service, along with a repeat customer discount.

http://www.handsomefibers.com/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


hey; great idea; I am going to use this on my hubbie!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> EmmyG - I know you are suffering but you are making me laugh--because of "been there, done that" I am laughing because I can relate too much - my hubby just got over bronchitis. Meanwhile here is the pattern I use with #7 needles. It is a stretchy pattern. You might try it to see how it works out for you.
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyhattwoneedle.htm


 :thumbup: that's really adorable!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Emmyg said:


> That's another thing! When he went to the Dr. they gave him a steroid shot and some cough medicine. He went back today because he hasn't got any better and they noticed that they FORGOT to prescribe him an antibiotic! Wonderful doctors we have. So now that he is "so far gone" he will have to go in the next 3 days for antibiotic shots. Geez!


Surprised he does not have pneumonia now without the meds. When I saw pictures of him in the river I hoped he would not catch something! No pun intended!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

My DH is like that without being sick.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Great idea! Except I am going to go for needles instead of yarn. Chalk it up to being a newbie. I ordered tons of sport weight yarn not having the needles to do much with it.


You can use sport weight yarn for many things. If it is a scarf just add a border of a few stitches on either side, It is just a finer weight yarn but i use sport for as many winter things as worsted. just add a few stitches if it is a scarf or hat - measure the rib and make sure it isn't too big. I have made one or two too big so I crochet a little bit tighter border around the bottom.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

When I am ill (rarely, thankfully) I go to bed and I stay there until I feel better. I was brought up to believe that sleep is nature's healer.

If my partner is ill and won't go to bed .... I don't believe him and life has to carry on normally. 

Don't pander to him, you are only encouraging him to be feeble.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Some knitted flat hats to have a look at. Ravelry Baby Pom-pom fisherman's hat. About.com slip stitch baby hat. www.redheart.com two pointed hat. Bev's Really Basic Knit Hat.Craft yarn council Swirled Ski Cap. Etsy How-Tuesday: Make a Stella pixie hat. All done on two needles. Sorry I haven't got the exact web sites but if you google them I'm sure you will find some of them. Hope this will solve some of your frustration.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

As to knitting hats 'flat',just cast on 2 extra stitches,work backwards and forwards remembering to purl[or whatever] on the return,and stitch up the seam as you choose.That is what I do now,finding it much faster than 4-needles.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a pattern for you...I will have to refind it though....it is done flat, double strand of sport weight, larger needles....very cute....CO of about 23 stitches and worked in garter stitch for about 12 inches...cast off and then sew up the seem. Once that is done...you gather the top edge about and Inch or so down and it makes a Pom Pom top...very cute...will try to post a picture of it


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel your pain! My dh twisted his knee at the lake last week. He has been moaning and groaning, can't move....ever since. I sympathize...really I do...since I have two bad knees, but enough is enough! Get up....go back to work...let me knit in peace before school starts and I have to go back to work! Before I sound totally horrible...he has been to the doctor, had X-rays, and she didn't think it was anything serious.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel your pain! My dh twisted his knee at the lake last week. He has been moaning and groaning, can't move....ever since. I sympathize...really I do...since I have two bad knees, but enough is enough! Get up....go back to work...let me knit in peace before school starts and I have to go back to work! Before I sound totally horrible...he has been to the doctor, had X-rays, and she didn't think it was anything serious.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for the double....


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

1. I've said this before on KP: To STOP a cough, rub Vicks Vaporrub on the soles of the feet of the person coughing!

2. A man works from sun to setting sun and a woman's work is never done.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Easy baby hat worked flat - we make them for the local hospital. Usually worked in size 6 needles but you can try 7s and see how it goes.

CO 56 stitches. Work k2p2 ribbing for 2". Then change to stockinette until piece measures 6". Start to decrease on RS by knitting 6 stitches then k2 tog, repeat to end of row. Purl all WS rows. Continue to decrease in RS rows as follows: 
2d decrease row, knit 5 stitches then k2 tog, repeat to end. 
3d decrease row, knit 4 stitches, then k2 tog, repeat to end if row.
4th decrease row, knit 3 stitches, then k2 tog, repeat to end or row.
5th decrease row, knit 2 stitches, then k 2tog, repeat to end of row. 
6th decrease row, knit 1 stitch then 2 tog, repeat to end - you should have 14 stitches left.

Make long tail, and with a tapestry needle, pull the yarn through remaining 14 stitches in WS to close too tightly, Seam the hat closed (I use whip stitch) on wrong side until ribbing, the turn right side out and finish seam. 

Voila! One infant baby hat in short time. This is a simple hat, but we liven them up by using self striping yarn or some of us make designs into the body as the fancy strikes. 

Hope this pattern sees you through the grumpies. If you hate it, then just frog it out and try something else!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

#1 suggestion really does work! Been doing that for years!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Husbands are a pain, but I guess we find them necessary because otherwise we would not be married to them...


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

My advice is get out today to get some yarn so you have a bit of mental peace. Remember - knitting is as beneficial to mental health as meditation.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


What a good idea!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

This hat is knitted flat - I used a circular because that is more comfortable for me.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Doing nothing isn't good for anyone..he needs to get up and move about. You need to have a breath of fresh air..go out by yourself if only to walk around your neighborhood or enjoy your yard..Make life easier for your self..each cleans up after themselves (at least scrape and rinse the dishes or use paper plates and napkins) Enjoy each others company for part of the day...some day you might be alone, and wish otherwise..


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Men are a lot like babies when they are sick.... can't do much of anything. Women still have to cook , clean, and do dishes no matter how sick they are. This is a fact of life. 
Give yourself a break.... jump in the car and go to the LYS and buy more yarn and more needles.
Jane


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Get videos! Then when you get sick and he complains, you'll
have some proof, and you can lay around and be waited on.
You know how short their memories are.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would also think about using 2 strands of your sport weight yarn together. Then check out worsted weight patterns and adjust gauge.  When I was young I would try anything to knit with what I had!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It might just work.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw a cartoon once years ago... a woman sitting on the side of the bed and her husband suffering with the flu... she is on the phone and she says "Yes Dr Kavorkian its been 3 days and he still has the flu" I thought it was pretty funny and could relate to the "men don't suffer well"


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would go out, leave him home to be grumpy, and buy some more yarn or patterns!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It's good to vent sometimes! Hope you find a pattern and that you're feeling better.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Men make the worst patients.


You are correct. :thumbup:


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to complain all the time about DH never pitching in to help me....then, 8 years ago, he was involved in an accident and is now paralyzed......now he REALLY doesn't pitch in and I've had to take over everything he used to do. The sad part of it is that it's not going to change.....I constantly tell myself to get it done and carry on.....


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

And women are "the weaker sex"


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

You have received a lot of good advice. Take time for yourself and get out of the house for a few hours or lunch with a friend, shopping for yarn, etc. He will be okay and the fresh air will be good for you too.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my beloved was ill with a terminal disease for 5 years....the last year he was confined to his reclined....he ate there and slept there..i must admit he was a very good patient...he seldom complained...but i must admit too, that without the tv and computer he might not have been so good. i would give any a thing to have him back in his recliner!!!
Blessings


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I have some straight needles I can send you sizes 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, and 13. what color yarn are you looking for. If interested send me a pm with your address.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know just how you feel.... if I am sick and am in bed for the day the whole house is mine to clean after I get home from MY full time job!!! after 24 years of marriage I am still trying to get him to put his dishes in the sink... what is up with that ... so he finally puts them in the sink but doesn't have a clue as to how to stack them in there so they aren't falling out all over the counter.. who does that??? idiots thats who.... LOL he will clean and when I get well I have to re-clean it all... we won't even go there LOL


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks books sounds good for charity knitting. can embellish with pom pom or bow.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


I like this response!!


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so glad I am no longer married. My second husband suffered from every illness you could name. (all in his head) I was left doing everything and he would complain if I did not get something HE wanted done. 
I feel so bad for you. I have no tips, no great advise that others have not said already. Paper plates, disposable forks, spoons, knives and cups are just the ticket. Leave a large garbage can next to his chair so he will be able to deposit them when he is finished. When he starts making noise about the smell of the trash you can tell him its his problem and he should empty it if it is that much of a smell. 
I do like the idea of new yarn for every dish you have to pick up though. I wonder if I could do that with my grands.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I would send him back to the doctor. I have had broncitus several times and gone back to work with a shot and some meds. maybe they are missing something? I know a couple of years ago they told me I had bronchitis and sent me home and I was in the hospital two nites later with double pneumonia and almost died from it. does it take anyone else that long to get over it? or is it just me.?


Emmyg said:


> Been very frustrated the last few days. We went on vacation and hubby got a cough while we were gone. We got home last Tuesday and he went to the Dr. on Thursday. Bronchitis. So he has sat around the house for 6 days coughing and doing absolutely nothing else. He leaves his chair to eat. Doesn't put his dishes in the sink, or load or unload the dishwasher...I know he doesn't feel good. And I am not expecting him to get out and mow the yard or anything. But if I was sick I wouldn't be able to lay around and not clean the kitchen or do a load of laundry. So I am severely grumped up about that. And then, to really get my goat, I have finally finished my baby blanket and now have nothing else to work on. I really need to make several baby hats. (we have had a baby boom in the family) But all I have is sport weight yarn, and either strait #7 and 8 needles. Or #10 and 13 circulars. I can't find a pattern for a hat worked flat anywhere. I stayed on Ravelry for several hours yesterday looking. I know I am just whining and complaining. But if I am going to be stuck in this house 1 more day with him with nothing to knit I am going to scream!! I guess I will try to find a scarf pattern I can do with what I have. Sorry to whine to y'all. But I had to get it off my chest. And hubby looked at me like I was speaking another language when I tried to explain how if I didn't find something to knit soon, he might get a sink full of dirty dishes thrown at him. :-(


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Go to your LYS and just shop! You'll feel better. 
Men are babies!!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Emmyg said:


> Been very frustrated the last few days. We went on vacation and hubby got a cough while we were gone. We got home last Tuesday and he went to the Dr. on Thursday. Bronchitis. So he has sat around the house for 6 days coughing and doing absolutely nothing else. He leaves his chair to eat. Doesn't put his dishes in the sink, or load or unload the dishwasher...I know he doesn't feel good. And I am not expecting him to get out and mow the yard or anything. But if I was sick I wouldn't be able to lay around and not clean the kitchen or do a load of laundry. So I am severely grumped up about that. And then, to really get my goat, I have finally finished my baby blanket and now have nothing else to work on. I really need to make several baby hats. (we have had a baby boom in the family) But all I have is sport weight yarn, and either strait #7 and 8 needles. Or #10 and 13 circulars. I can't find a pattern for a hat worked flat anywhere. I stayed on Ravelry for several hours yesterday looking. I know I am just whining and complaining. But if I am going to be stuck in this house 1 more day with him with nothing to knit I am going to scream!! I guess I will try to find a scarf pattern I can do with what I have. Sorry to whine to y'all. But I had to get it off my chest. And hubby looked at me like I was speaking another language when I tried to explain how if I didn't find something to knit soon, he might get a sink full of dirty dishes thrown at him. :-(


You go right on ahead and whine honey. I get you. Men can be the biggest babies when they're sick. Mine is a teacher. He decided he wasn't going to work this summer teaching summer school or anything at all. Just be lazy. He's driving me right up the wall. I do get you.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Emmyg ~~~ do not throw the dirty dishes. Think of the mess YOU would be cleaning up


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Try building up a little stash and some emergency knitting supplies.
> For your own sanity, you can't let this happen again. ;-)


Great idea, you never know when you might need it.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

This is one of the little challenges of marriage. Here is a website with patterns for hats on straight needles.
http://stitcheryprojects.com/my-patterns/knitted/

Best of luck.


----------



## joontario68 (Jun 25, 2014)

Would you appreciate your husband complaining about you to a bunch of strangers? It's not very respectful. To me, the "for better or for worse" part of the vows covers illness, among other things. You should be thankful for what you have, instead of complaining. My grandmother's philosophy was, "You may have it bad, but there are ALWAYS people who have it worse than you...so suck it up." People really need to get back to that way of thinking and stop complaining about every little thing. The only thing worse than a whiny husband (who at least has a reason...he's sick), is a whiny wife.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Emmyg said:


> I wish I had a spare room to go to. Everywhere I go in this house has a person in it. School needs to start and he needs to go back to work!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Men make the worst patients.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds exactly like my husband except that he is NOT sick :|


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sorry you don't have a housekeeper for a while. But let me tell you I know what it's like to have Bronchitis, I had no energy and I felt terrible I couldn't do anything and it turned into pneumonia. It's not his fault you haven't anything to knit. My husband died last year and I would do anything to have him back. He didn't do much around the house, but id loved him so much. If you don't love your husband, leave. Be patient with him. Hey you were just on holiday you should be energized. This too shall pass. Doris


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> Get some paper plates and plastic forks and knives he will help soon enough! In the meantime order from Ice and it will be here in no time!   :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Ladies, I am hoping that each of you has your DH or significant other for many more years. My beloved fought a valiant battle with cancer and lost when we had only been married 22 1/2 years. I would love to be able to still hear him grumble in his big old bear growl.


----------



## Dcarolyn (Mar 21, 2012)

Feel your frustration. Love doing hats and I found my fav on fiber flux. Try it ! Good luck !


----------



## Dcarolyn (Mar 21, 2012)

Fiberflux.com


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Know how you are feeling, husbands are the worst when they are sick, just want to be babied and do nothing else.
My favorite hat for babies, by far, is my go to "Baby in Bloom" hat......pattern free on Raverly! It is such a cute, easy pattern. You can knit flat or in the round....hope it helps to find something to do with those knitting needles before you use them on hubby.....LOL!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-in-bloom-hat-2


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I live in England you live in America but we have exactly the same problem my husband has been coughing for two weeks now my house is a tip I can't Hoover because he's to ill to put up with the noise . Apparently he has never felt so ill but it doesn't stop him moaning I'm hiding out in the spare bedroom just to get some peace why are men such babies when it comes to being ill


When you find the answer, please let us in on it. :-D


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Men make the worst patients.


They are certainly NOT patient patients.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

When my husband is sick, I don't want him touching any dishes, especially not clean dishes. His germs would be all over them. I know that germs are also in the air, on towels, on doorknobs, on sinks, etc. So the only way I am going to stay healthy is to keep my immune system strong.

But I can't complaim. My husband goes to work, even when I think he should stay home and nurse his illness, because that is what I would do. It just goes to underscore that each of us does illness individually/differently.

For you, Emmyg, I suggest you go someplace you enjoy for at least an hour every day. Go for a walk. Your husband will be fine while you are gone. Or stay away until you feel refreshed, and have had a chance to think about something other than what is going on in your house.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had bronchitis and pneumonia many times in the 41 years I have been married to my husband, and there have been days when I could not do housework or make a meal. My last bout of bronchitis was in January, and I finally felt well again in May. When one of us isn't up to par, the other just tries to pick up the extra chores, knowing that we are both doing our best! Not having anything to knit might be a blessing. You can spend the extra time doing some of the things that need done around the house, and do a little extra for the man you love!


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I must add something to my reply....even though my husband is paralyzed and can't do the things he used to, I am SO VERY GRATEFUL
that he is still with me. I came very close to losing him and that was aweful. We will be celebrating our 44th wedding anniversary this year and I will do what I have to do to keep him with me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I live in England you live in America but we have exactly the same problem my husband has been coughing for two weeks now my house is a tip I can't Hoover because he's to ill to put up with the noise . Apparently he has never felt so ill but it doesn't stop him moaning I'm hiding out in the spare bedroom just to get some peace why are men such babies when it comes to being ill


Ear plugs?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there a reason you can't leave the house and do some yarn shopping????


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sure it wouldn't be a disaster if he was left alone for a few. Why don't you run to the yarn store and relax a bit. Bet you could find something you would want to make. Sorry to hear tho. that hubby isn't feeling well.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like you need to get out of the house for a bit. How about a trip to the store for some yarn and a pattern?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had Bronchitis (and pneumonia at the same time). Trust, me, it doesn't feel good. You can probably leave him alone for long enough to get out and go someplace shopping for yarn or other stuff for a while. You'll feel better.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

my husband and I have just been through a bout of bronchitis, but thanks to our friendly doctor, we had meds which helped. calmed the cough, made us drowsy so we did get some sleep - him in the front bedroom, me in in the back bedroom. it lasted for about 10 days. I did manage to knit and read and sleep - he managed the same, (without the knittin) along with a few complaints, but I took out my hearing aids so didn't quite get the messages. After about a week we started to feel better and get outside. now the only complaint is the sore muscles from coughing! I must say he didn't complain a lot, just when I asked him to do something to which the answer was "not a the moment" - shortly when I feel a bit better". not too much gets done around here when both of us have a flu bug.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I know how you feel. My husband retired 3 1/2 years ago and that is all he does. The sink will be clean when I go to bed but when I get up in the morning he has left dirty dishes. His excuse is his back hurts, or his neck his hip is swollen, etc. I gave up trying to get him to help, his eyes just glaze over and looks at me as if I am talking in tongues. If it wasn't for the children visiting a few times a year I would get rid of all my dishes except two of everything from plates, cups forks and knives. Our oldest and middle child lived together while in college and the oldest did just that. He found his sister would only wash the dishes after they were all dirty.

Life is to short. Deep down I did know he would be this way, it did show it's ugly head from time to time. So I just go to the gym and work it of. :| :? :-(


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness, me! You brightened my day when you said that you just had to find something to knit soon. I wish I had that problem. I lose sleep at night feeling frustrated because I have so many projects that I need to knit/crochet. I have everything needed to make these projects (yarn, needles, patterns, accessories, etc), just can't find the time to make them.

Now, which problem would you rather have? I think I'd rather have yours!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I feel your pain-hope he is better , if not go on strike. Get the paper plates and plastic ware and tell him he is on his own. And while you are at it tell him what he can fix you for your dinner!!!!!


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> If looking for needles, the following is a great place to order from. Quick turn around, outstanding service, along with a repeat customer discount.
> 
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/


An outstanding company!! :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, honey! I feel for you. My DH has been on vacation for 4 weeks and this week will be the last week. He is a dear man, a real sweetie. BUT, he also has ADHD and is in and out, calling me or texting me when he is out. He got a CostCo card and brought home: a 36 pack of pudding, a 48 pack of bottled water, a 12 pack of Kleenex, and a big package of soap. We live in an apartment conversion condo, so space is at a premium. Hang in there and realize that he won't drive you crazy, but it will seem like it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, honey! I feel for you. My DH has been on vacation for 5 weeks and this week will be the last week. He is a dear man, a real sweetie. BUT, he also has ADHD and is in and out, calling me or texting me when he is out. He got a CostCo card and brought home: a 36 pack of pudding, a 48 pack of bottled water, a 12 pack of Kleenex, and a big package of soap. We live in an apartment conversion condo, so space is at a premium. Hang in there and realize that he won't drive you crazy, but it will seem like it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Been very frustrated the last few days. We went on vacation and hubby got a cough while we were gone. We got home last Tuesday and he went to the Dr. on Thursday. Bronchitis. So he has sat around the house for 6 days coughing and doing absolutely nothing else. He leaves his chair to eat. Doesn't put his dishes in the sink, or load or unload the dishwasher...I know he doesn't feel good. And I am not expecting him to get out and mow the yard or anything. But if I was sick I wouldn't be able to lay around and not clean the kitchen or do a load of laundry. So I am severely grumped up about that. And then, to really get my goat, I have finally finished my baby blanket and now have nothing else to work on. I really need to make several baby hats. (we have had a baby boom in the family) But all I have is sport weight yarn, and either strait #7 and 8 needles. Or #10 and 13 circulars. I can't find a pattern for a hat worked flat anywhere. I stayed on Ravelry for several hours yesterday looking. I know I am just whining and complaining. But if I am going to be stuck in this house 1 more day with him with nothing to knit I am going to scream!! I guess I will try to find a scarf pattern I can do with what I have. Sorry to whine to y'all. But I had to get it off my chest. And hubby looked at me like I was speaking another language when I tried to explain how if I didn't find something to knit soon, he might get a sink full of dirty dishes thrown at him. :-(


Look at http://stitcheryprojects.com/2013/11/08/textured-baby-hats-for-straight-needles/ for three cute baby hat patterns to knit flat. There are a number of patterns on this site but this one had alternate instructions for straight or round needles.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> . .Craft yarn council Swirled Ski Cap. All done on two needles. Sorry I haven't got the exact web sites but if you google them I'm sure you will find some of them. Hope this will solve some of your frustration.


Good stash busters. Adding fun fur (or other decorative yarn) on some purl sections adds interest. Also can mix yarn wgts.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok. Most of you are talking about how men are such whiners. I have to brag on mine. About 3 years ago he broke his knee cap and over the course of more than the next year, he had four surgeries, infections, spent 9 weeks on IV antibiotics and several more months on oral antibiotics and the only time he whined was about having to ride in the back seat of the car. Less than a year later, he was diagnosed with kidney cancer and had to have a kidney removed, followed by bladder cancer the next year. He doesn't whine, he is as helpful as he is physically able to be. He is currently fine except for the diabetes he's had since he was 27 and we just have to deal with that daily, but it's his disease and he takes care of it. I try to see that he is eating right, but that's it. Besides that, he buys yarn for me and bought my spinning wheel. I'm gonna keep him!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

LOL we all know this feeling all to well !! Men can be the worst patients ever but, would we do with out them ? Not a chance !! Mine can be the biggest thorn in my side at times but I know if he were to be gone I would miss him terribly !
He helps a lot with the out door chores and does help with the cooking and cleaning when he knows I am over loaded !
I have learned a long time ago( as I was paralyzed from the tip of my head to the tips of my toes from having Gillian Barre syndrome, but with a long hospital stay , a certain medication and lots of physio therapy and a strong will to beat the odds I gained my mobility again) that as much as I like a clean house ,that our health and well being are far more important than any mess this house will ever get!! Make sure he is getting better. Bronchitis and Pneumonia are terrible illnesses and they take weeks if not months to get over !! The pain from both can be very hard to deal with and they both make you feel exhausted !!
You might have to chat with him and tell him that you understand how ill he is and you are TRYING to do your best with everything on your plate ,but, he does have to try and do a few things for himself at times !! He is after all on medication now and every day he will see improvement. as he improves be sure he does get up and move more as that itself helps !! Make sure he sleeps as sleep is the cure for the body to help get him better ! 
My family suffers a lot from both of these . no matter the weather,or the season we still can come down with it !! Not fun but life could be much worse for all of us !! Be grateful he is complaining. some would give their eye teeth to hear their loved ones whine again !! If he complains to loud give him a ball of knotted yarn and tell him to help you out by getting the knots out ! That will give him something to do from his chair and he can grumble to the ball of yarn instead !!! If the above fails, a good set of ear plugs or loud music from your headset works all the time !!! 
I sit most nights with my earplugs in and I listen to music and he and the step son can grumble about work, watch the idiot box and I am at peace with my knitting needles, or crochet hook !!! I need my time just as much as anyone !!!

He will get better eventually. be patient as it can takes 4-8 weeks depending on the severity !!! My Aunt is now in her 6th week recovering from it. not a fun summer !! The little one I care for is now in week 3 with hers. she also had strep throat as well as double pneumonia !! Her Mommy is so tired as sleep is just is not in her vocabulary at night !!
Sleeping upright is way more comfortable than laying down too !!
Good luck..


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> 1. I've said this before on KP: To STOP a cough, rub Vicks Vaporrub on the soles of the feet of the person coughing!
> 
> 2. A man works from sun to setting sun and a woman's work is never done.


Yes, I've heard this too, and it also helps with toenails. Old remedies work!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> Oh, honey! I feel for you. My DH has been on vacation for 4 weeks and this week will be the last week. He is a dear man, a real sweetie. BUT, he also has ADHD and is in and out, calling me or texting me when he is out. He got a CostCo card and brought home: a 36 pack of pudding, a 48 pack of bottled water, a 12 pack of Kleenex, and a big package of soap. We live in an apartment conversion condo, so space is at a premium. Hang in there and realize that he won't drive you crazy, but it will seem like it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


And I feel for you! My DH has ADD; I almost wish it was ADHD because at least he'd be doing something besides playing computer games and reading; he also lacks long term memory and always has. He's so uncommunicative that it took years for me to realize that, he's been that way since he was 14 and probably before. Apparently they don't think things through, do they? Planning is a foreign concept to their way of perceiving life.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I know how you feel. My husband retired 3 1/2 years ago and that is all he does. The sink will be clean when I go to bed but when I get up in the morning he has left dirty dishes. His excuse is his back hurts, or his neck his hip is swollen, etc. I gave up trying to get him to help, his eyes just glaze over and looks at me as if I am talking in tongues. If it wasn't for the children visiting a few times a year I would get rid of all my dishes except two of everything from plates, cups forks and knives. Our oldest and middle child lived together while in college and the oldest did just that. He found his sister would only wash the dishes after they were all dirty.
> 
> Life is to short. Deep down I did know he would be this way, it did show it's ugly head from time to time. So I just go to the gym and work it of. :| :? :-(


I don't know how it is possible but you and I are married to the same man :shock:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Tell him that every dirty dish NOT taken care of will be one more skein or hank of yarn on your next yarn order. Spoons and forks count, too.


right on :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## parrexcellence (Dec 15, 2013)

That sounds like a wonderful and easy pattern--could you post a picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> Been very frustrated the last few days. We went on vacation and hubby got a cough while we were gone. We got home last Tuesday and he went to the Dr. on Thursday. Bronchitis. So he has sat around the house for 6 days coughing and doing absolutely nothing else. He leaves his chair to eat. Doesn't put his dishes in the sink, or load or unload the dishwasher...I know he doesn't feel good. And I am not expecting him to get out and mow the yard or anything. But if I was sick I wouldn't be able to lay around and not clean the kitchen or do a load of laundry. So I am severely grumped up about that. And then, to really get my goat, I have finally finished my baby blanket and now have nothing else to work on. I really need to make several baby hats. (we have had a baby boom in the family) But all I have is sport weight yarn, and either strait #7 and 8 needles. Or #10 and 13 circulars. I can't find a pattern for a hat worked flat anywhere. I stayed on Ravelry for several hours yesterday looking. I know I am just whining and complaining. But if I am going to be stuck in this house 1 more day with him with nothing to knit I am going to scream!! I guess I will try to find a scarf pattern I can do with what I have. Sorry to whine to y'all. But I had to get it off my chest. And hubby looked at me like I was speaking another language when I tried to explain how if I didn't find something to knit soon, he might get a sink full of dirty dishes thrown at him. :-(


He's hurting himself by not moving. Hard as it is to do, moving and coughing up the gunk in the lungs gets it out faster and helps heal quicker. Even the walk to the kitchen would help him get better. I've got COPD and know from experience that even a little exercise helps me breathe better...and bronchitis is one of the banes of my existence.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like you are getting a bit touchy at the moment. Perhaps you are coming down with the germs that your hubby was so generous to share with you.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

also musicnex does wonders!


jbandsma said:


> He's hurting himself by not moving. Hard as it is to do, moving and coughing up the gunk in the lungs gets it out faster and helps heal quicker. Even the walk to the kitchen would help him get better. I've got COPD and know from experience that even a little exercise helps me breathe better...and bronchitis is one of the banes of my existence.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope that tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have made flat knit hats from circular patterns. You just skip the part where it says to join.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is a flat knitted hat pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-hat-knitted-flat


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And I feel for you! My DH has ADD; I almost wish it was ADHD because at least he'd be doing something besides playing computer games and reading; he also lacks long term memory and always has. He's so uncommunicative that it took years for me to realize that, he's been that way since he was 14 and probably before. Apparently they don't think things through, do they? Planning is a foreign concept to their way of perceiving life.


Could he have issues in the autism/asperger's range of symptoms? Or long term effect of undiagnosed Lyme disease? If you can get a handle on something that is not just laziness and indifference, you can get some guidance as to how to deal with it. And if he know it isn't just because he is a goof off, he might deal in a more adult way. Of course if he is just a lazy goof off, that is another set of problems that face you.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Addyscloset1 said:


> I used to complain all the time about DH never pitching in to help me....then, 8 years ago, he was involved in an accident and is now paralyzed......now he REALLY doesn't pitch in and I've had to take over everything he used to do. The sad part of it is that it's not going to change.....I constantly tell myself to get it done and carry on.....


After reading this response and then Ambersdragon's response, the bronchitis doesn't seem so important any more. Go for a walk and be glad you have him.
And take Cullenbe's wonderful offer. You don't find such generosity often enough in life.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Emmyg said:


> Been very frustrated the last few days. We went on vacation and hubby got a cough while we were gone. We got home last Tuesday and he went to the Dr. on Thursday. Bronchitis. So he has sat around the house for 6 days coughing and doing absolutely nothing else. He leaves his chair to eat. Doesn't put his dishes in the sink, or load or unload the dishwasher...I know he doesn't feel good. And I am not expecting him to get out and mow the yard or anything. But if I was sick I wouldn't be able to lay around and not clean the kitchen or do a load of laundry. So I am severely grumped up about that. And then, to really get my goat, I have finally finished my baby blanket and now have nothing else to work on. I really need to make several baby hats. (we have had a baby boom in the family) But all I have is sport weight yarn, and either strait #7 and 8 needles. Or #10 and 13 circulars. I can't find a pattern for a hat worked flat anywhere. I stayed on Ravelry for several hours yesterday looking. I know I am just whining and complaining. But if I am going to be stuck in this house 1 more day with him with nothing to knit I am going to scream!! I guess I will try to find a scarf pattern I can do with what I have. Sorry to whine to y'all. But I had to get it off my chest. And hubby looked at me like I was speaking another language when I tried to explain how if I didn't find something to knit soon, he might get a sink full of dirty dishes thrown at him. :-(


Check with Marianna she has a straight needle hat pattern to go with the all in one top down baby cardi.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> Get some paper plates and plastic forks and knives he will help soon enough! In the meantime order from Ice and it will be here in no time!   :thumbup:


Don't count on it !!!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

You can make a flat pattern out of a knit in the round pattern if you work back and front instead of joining and remember to change to purl when you go back on the row for st. stitch. If that sounds too fussy, do a more detailed search on Ravelry and ask only for patterns in the flat. Hope your hubby is soon better and out from under your feet!


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-hat-knitted-flat


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Could he have issues in the autism/asperger's range of symptoms? Or long term effect of undiagnosed Lyme disease? If you can get a handle on something that is not just laziness and indifference, you can get some guidance as to how to deal with it. And if he know it isn't just because he is a goof off, he might deal in a more adult way. Of course if he is just a lazy goof off, that is another set of problems that face you.


He refuses to cooperate with any type of counseling or testing. I have known several adults with autism/Asperger's; I don't see any similarities. His issues seem to have their origins with abusive and neglectful parents. All of his children have also been diagnosed with ADHD or ADD. I don't see him as "just a lazy goof off," he seems genuinely clueless in a number of ways regarding just how different his behavior, his lack of insight, and his orientations to others are. Having grown up with two parents who were also dysfunctional, my mother having been schizophrenic, I think he has a combination of problems. I'm amazed that he has survived to the age of 78 since he takes so many unnecessary risks in life and doesn't see them at all. Go figure.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I second the plastic utensil and paper plate idea. Also, give him lots of bottles of water or a thermos so there are fewer glasses and he can be well hydrated to loosen his brochial tubes.Sit down to knit with the needles you and yarn you have at home til you an get out. You will feel better and perhaps he will, too. Good luck!


----------



## nomassey (Nov 15, 2012)

Get in the car and go to Abilene. Your not that far. Leave the coughing at home while you look for yarn and needles.
I live in TX also and have a husband that when he gets sick I make sure he isn't dying, put water and medicine by him and I take off for my own sanity.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Invite one of his friends to sit with him while you go out and get what you need. Caregivers need a break, no matter how much they love the person they're taking care of! Ask the doctor if he can be left alone for a few hours (which will help separate how much is real need and how much is peevishness from being sick). 

Sadly, you probably shouldn't suggest my Cousin Dave's remedy for all illnesses, which was: drink a quart of whiskey. When you wake up, the alcohol will have killed all the germs and you'll be so hung over the original illness will seem like a walk in the park. He was right about the second part...


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

cakes said:


> because mothers pay too much attention little boys...........snf they want that for the rest of their lives!!!!


This is so true. When I worked in a male oriented college academic dept., what some mother's of sons would do for their "little boys." Girls on the other hand did most of their class scheduling themselves. Men are such whimps.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&query=hats%20on%20straights


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bowse Ravelry, Patternworks, Patternfish, Knitting Pattern Central and find you a pattern first. Ravelry is good about suggesting the yarn. Order your yarn online. Just search or google yarn and where to buy yarn and it will give you tons of sites. I order my circular needles from Handsome Gibers. I love the Chiagoo and the prices are reasonable and the postage is low. Create an account with paypal. I cannot get out often due to health limitation and one car, so this is wonderful technology for me and I have never had a problem with paypal. Hope these suggestions help. I learned to knit a hat first after joining KP and I purchased a 16" circular needle in the size I needed along with a set of dp needled for the top. I had never done this and found it easy at 69. Now I am making socks on " circulars. My next goal is to knit lace. Happiness comes from within. Sometimes to have to ignore others and continue to make a happy life for yourself, doing what you like to do. You DO deserve some enjoyment in life!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the world of being the woman. heee And they say women are the weaker of the two sexes???? I don't think so!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I believe most men marry or take a spouse to replace their mother's who did everything for them or allowed their selfish behaviour>> I have x 4 sons and their wives cannot complain, as I told them their marriage will work well for them if they remember it is very much like a business partnership >>>and a lot of give & take & negotiating>>>

And I now live alone and love it>>>I can live free


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Poor you, poor hubby.

Just tell him you are off shopping. You'll be back soon.

My sympathies to you both.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You know they have officially said that there is "man flu" and then they are dying, poor darlings. I have worked for eight weeks feeling really sick with cold and didn't even go to visit my 91 year old father in a nursing home because I didn't want him to get sick as he is in a nursing home for at least three weeks. I have a stash, lots of books and needles so if hubby was sick I would have plenty of knitting to do.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

It says they use a matress stitch to close up the hat. is that what you use ?


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Men make the worst patients.


you had better believe it!!!   even when they are not sick they :XD: :XD: .if we didn't do it it would never get done. WHEN??? he makes the bed it still looks like him and King Kong had a fight. :twisted: :twisted: BUT God love him, he is still mine because nobody else would have him after 47 yrs. :XD: :lol:  :? :hunf:


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah...ICE is great to order from..I don't know how they ship from Turkey and I can have my yarn in 3-4 days..Wonderful...I agree--paper plates and plastic forks...would not kill him to put dishes in the sink or dish washer...Feel for you!!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

He needs to get up and moving around our he will not get better, getting upright, it's the key to getting that tuck stuff moving out of his lungs


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> Easy baby hat worked flat - we make them for the local hospital. Usually worked in size 6 needles but you can try 7s and see how it goes.
> 
> CO 56 stitches. Work k2p2 ribbing for 2". Then change to stockinette until piece measures 6". Start to decrease on RS by knitting 6 stitches then k2 tog, repeat to end of row. Purl all WS rows. Continue to decrease in RS rows as follows:
> 2d decrease row, knit 5 stitches then k2 tog, repeat to end.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not so with my husband, I was lucky he does his own laundry, loads
the dishwasher and empties it as well, he vacuums the floor(though
it is only in the middle where you can see the carpet) he takes care
of my vegetable garden because I can't be out in the sun for more
than 5 minutes, he helps me get up even if I don't need help, he
opens the doors when I allow him to, and more.

He was his mothers son, the celebrated their birthdays together
as hers was 2 days after his. 

He is the old fashioned gentleman.
Now I'm bragging and I wasn't supposed to, Sorry.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Addyscloset1 said:


> I used to complain all the time about DH never pitching in to help me....then, 8 years ago, he was involved in an accident and is now paralyzed......now he REALLY doesn't pitch in and I've had to take over everything he used to do. The sad part of it is that it's not going to change.....I constantly tell myself to get it done and carry on.....


I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Munchn said:


> Emmyg ~~~ do not throw the dirty dishes. Think of the mess YOU would be cleaning up


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Addyscloset1 said:


> I must add something to my reply....even though my husband is paralyzed and can't do the things he used to, I am SO VERY GRATEFUL
> that he is still with me. I came very close to losing him and that was aweful. We will be celebrating our 44th wedding anniversary this year and I will do what I have to do to keep him with me.


 :-D


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

mirium said:


> Invite one of his friends to sit with him while you go out and get what you need. Caregivers need a break, no matter how much they love the person they're taking care of! Ask the doctor if he can be left alone for a few hours (which will help separate how much is real need and how much is peevishness from being sick).
> 
> Sadly, you probably shouldn't suggest my Cousin Dave's remedy for all illnesses, which was: drink a quart of whiskey. When you wake up, the alcohol will have killed all the germs and you'll be so hung over the original illness will seem like a walk in the park. He was right about the second part...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

mirium said:


> Invite one of his friends to sit with him while you go out and get what you need. Caregivers need a break, no matter how much they love the person they're taking care of! Ask the doctor if he can be left alone for a few hours (which will help separate how much is real need and how much is peevishness from being sick).
> 
> Sadly, you probably shouldn't suggest my Cousin Dave's remedy for all illnesses, which was: drink a quart of whiskey. When you wake up, the alcohol will have killed all the germs and you'll be so hung over the original illness will seem like a walk in the park. He was right about the second part...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Well I bailed on the hubby yesterday to go see my Grandpa. He is in a nursing home and my uncle was worried about him and wanted to know what I thought. Well Pa scared me to death when I got there. He was not well at all but the nursing staff kept telling us it was his medication making him rum-dum. He went to the hospital this morning and sure enough he has a UTI, pulmonary edema, congestive heart failure. And they mentioned other things that I can't remember. So Hubby is just going to have to deal with is own self for a while.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry your grandpa isn't very well My husband is feeling better the cough seems to have eased enough that he can breathe a bit better so hopefully your husband will be on the mend soon I hope your husband and grandpa get well soon


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Not so with my husband, I was lucky he does his own laundry, loads
> the dishwasher and empties it as well, he vacuums the floor(though
> it is only in the middle where you can see the carpet) he takes care
> of my vegetable garden because I can't be out in the sun for more
> ...


You have a dear and I hope you continue to enjoy life together for many healthy happy years to come.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You have a dear and I hope you continue to enjoy life together for many healthy happy years to come.


All my brothers are very helpful around the house and outside too, my first husband was as well, but very sadly he passed away at 43, we had been married 23 years, this husband does stuff but complains the whole time, and then days you could have done this our you could have done that. I told him to make me a list


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

albie said:


> you had better believe it!!!   even when they are not sick they :XD: :XD: .if we didn't do it it would never get done. WHEN??? he makes the bed it still looks like him and King Kong had a fight. :twisted: :twisted: BUT God love him, he is still mine because nobody else would have him after 47 yrs. :XD: :lol:  :? :hunf:


Albie, 
You make me laugh. I've been married 42 years and if something happened to me I believe there would be a line up of women waiting for my man. Don't underestimate him.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

albie said:


> you had better believe it!!!   even when they are not sick they :XD: :XD: .if we didn't do it it would never get done. WHEN??? he makes the bed it still looks like him and King Kong had a fight. :twisted: :twisted: BUT God love him, he is still mine because nobody else would have him after 47 yrs. :XD: :lol:  :? :hunf:


Albie, 
You make me laugh. I've been married 42 years and if something happened to me I believe there would be a line up of women waiting for my man. Don't underestimate him.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> You have a dear and I hope you continue to enjoy life together for many healthy happy years to come.


On our 26th year together, I told him he can't die until I say he can.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry your grandpa isn't very well My husband is feeling better the cough seems to have eased enough that he can breathe a bit better so hopefully your husband will be on the mend soon I hope your husband and grandpa get well soon


Thank you. Hubby seems to be coughing less, but his breathing still sounds bad. He finally went back to work today. Dr. told him to take it easy at work out in the hot sun.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

If he has bronchitis he needs to get onto his feet and exercise. Sitting around will bring on pneumonia and then he will really be in trouble. I have an elderly friend who had the same thing and she ended up in hospital with double pneumonia, on a drip for over a week. Three months later she still isn't over it even though she is at home. Problem we have here at the moment is that it is winter and cold - she doesn't feel like going out for a walk. Luckily she has a good friend who lives across from her in the unit complex and they both go for a walk together. 
Tell hubby to get active.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

There is nothing like a poorly man my sympathies are definitely with you :roll:


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Let him be--he is a man and, well, we all know men are always sicker and hurt more (at least that is what they think)! Get in the car, leave him at home, and go to a yarn store!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Bloomers said:


> Just a quick recommendation, I find that a natural product called Umcka, works wonders when it comes to coughs, or flu type illnesses. You can usually get it at your local health food store. I usually take it every 2 to 3 hours the first day and as I feel better I cut back a bit. The quicker he gets better the less likely you are to get it and the sooner things will return to normal and you can run out and get some yarn!!


Good to know...Umcka... Bloomers. Thanks.

Hope your DH gets better soon. This too shall pass.


----------



## tksa89 (Jul 11, 2014)

I often knit hats flat  I'll write down my own little pattern that I made. 

Cast on the amount of stitches you need. You'll need to do some calculations. Babies head is usually around 35-40cm so just do some measurements and work out your amount of stitches. 

After you have CO your stitches and knit a ribbing using knit 2, purl 2. I go for about 6cm on an adult beanie so see what feels good for you. Maybe 3cm.

Knit in stockinette for about 8cm (excluding your rib section) 

Start decrease: 
Knit 2 together evenly across row eg
knit 6, k2tog, continue to end 
purl row
knit 5, k2tog, continue to end 
purl row 
and so on until you are K2tog on every stitch
purl row

Cut yarn leaving a tail long enough to sew up your beanie
Take a darning needle and thread through your stitches on the knitting needle (opposite side of working yarn) then slip it off the needles and pull your yarn like a draw string, turn inside out and sew up your seams. 

I really love this pattern I always use it, sometimes adding different ribbing or stitches etc


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks!



tksa89 said:


> I often knit hats flat  I'll write down my own little pattern that I made.
> 
> Cast on the amount of stitches you need. You'll need to do some calculations. Babies head is usually around 35-40cm so just do some measurements and work out your amount of stitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

tksa89 said:


> I often knit hats flat  I'll write down my own little pattern that I made.
> 
> Cast on the amount of stitches you need. You'll need to do some calculations. Babies head is usually around 35-40cm so just do some measurements and work out your amount of stitches.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## tksa89 (Jul 11, 2014)

You're Welcome Sueknitsxxx


----------



## tksa89 (Jul 11, 2014)

Emmyg said:


> Thank you.


It's a pleasure


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> It sounds like you would be safer to have something on your needles so that you aren't tempted to shish kebab him with them: here's a pattern for the cutest baby hat that uses the yarn and needles you have and can easily be knitted flat: http://whereismyhelmet.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/size-doesnt-matter/
> 
> Wonderful sewing up without a seam:
> 
> ...


----------

